# Eating out a woman and also sex drive...



## confuzed1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Here is an embarrassing one...
My wife got me really involved in a spontaneous sexual encounter and I ended up really eating her out/licking down there. I never tried it before, was married to her 20 years. My wife is 40, in very good athletic, shape and I love her body, but she had 5 kids. She kind of demanded I do it and I complied. She smelled very good but she is hairy down there ... Then she said I'm in perfect health and never been with anyone besides you - I'm probably cleaner than restaurant silverware 

I honestly washed my mouth with a 1/2 bottle of Listerine afterwards, I didn't tell her that.

I'm worried you can get ill from this...I know women harbor all kinds of yeast bacteria there..but she had massive pleasure from it ..she said to the point of running 10 miles...and I kind of enjoyed it too. I could have sworn she peed on me it was so wet, but she insisted no.

Also, is it normal for a 40yo woman to have an unusually high sex drive? My wife was always "normal"..sex maybe once or twice a week but now she is all over me, sending me hot text messages, weird requests (like what I described above) and asking if we could have it in the back of an SUV in a secluded area...strange.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

It's not uncommon for a woman's sex drive to increase at your wife's age. So try to just enjoy the ride. 

I didn't really see a question in your first block, but congrats. The experience sounds pretty normal. I wouldn't worry too much about bacteria or anything, if you know your wife has been faithful to you. From my experience, I prefer less flossing, so you could suggest she do a little hedge trimming. Maybe not shaving everything, but just some maintenance.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

confuzed1 said:


> I honestly washed my mouth with a 1/2 bottle of Listerine afterwards, I didn't tell her that.
> 
> I'm worried you can get ill from this...I know women harbor all kinds of yeast bacteria there..but she had massive pleasure from it ..she said to the point of running 10 miles...and I kind of enjoyed it too. I could have sworn she peed on me it was so wet, but she insisted no.


oh my gosh, thats one of the best things to do to a woman.
if she is clean and no diseases then you will not catch anything. just enjoy it. ask her to trim it up a bit.


----------



## confuzed1 (Dec 28, 2011)

the question is can you get ill from this? but from what I'm researching no in my case..just want to be sure.. I could pretty much assure she was always with me cause she is a germophobe and very careful about her health.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

confuzed1 said:


> I could pretty much assure she was always with me cause she is a germophobe and very careful about her health.


instead of germophobe, it should be because she is married to you and loves you.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

You can get sexually transmitted diseases through oral sex, but that's not an issue if neither of you has been seeing someone else. Honestly, I think you're much more likely to catch something from kissing her. There are bacteria everywhere in and on our bodies, but I think the ones that inhabit a vagina are pretty limited in where they are likely to flourish.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

The wet is normal. When a woman is very excited she gets very, very wet. So from your description of the event you really took her over the top. You did good.

I like to always shower before sex... together.. it's sexy to show together and tease each other... then you are both clean and let the fun begin.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

michzz said:


> I just read in the news today that the incidence of HPV-caused oral cancer has skyrocketed and especially in white males in their 50s.
> 
> It is the result of oral sex.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


thats a myth that prudes put out :crazy:


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Ok, I'll try to be serious here.

Say "Baby, I loved what we did. But, maybe a trimming would be better for me. Maybe a waxing might be a great incentive to go there a whole lot more"

Then get down there and enjoy yourself. You won't get ill, you'll get.....rewarded.

Seriously, don't sweat the Listerine, the wetness, the germs or anything else. 

Lick it, love it, kiss it and enjoy it.

And find the little man in the canoe......sorry....


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

I understand inexperience but with the invention of google...how can you be so in the dark about licking the wife? Dude....


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

michzz said:


> That is an ignorant statement.
> 
> I'm not making a moral judgment or a prudish statement. Look it up, it's a medical fact.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


oh sorry...
guess i forgot the 'j/k' at the end :scratchhead:


----------



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

I am sure your going to be just fine just let her trim/shave it. Her choice at first even thought you can hold it over her head to get it shaved. 

Its kinda funny hearing a women making a man go down on her.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

michzz said:


> I just read in the news today that the incidence of HPV-caused oral cancer has skyrocketed and especially in white males in their 50s.
> 
> It is the result of oral sex.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They give it to women in the first place, it causes cancer in women too...


----------



## gonefishin (Oct 7, 2011)

Just enjoy it. 

Your wife sounds very healthy. She most likely has a good diet being a runner. I would not worry about anything.

What you could do and should do is tell her you enjoyed it. Tell her she would look very sexy if she trimmed down there.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> I like to always shower before sex... together.. it's sexy to show together and tease each other... then you are both clean and let the fun begin.


So do the hubby and I! We love showering together.

You can ask her to shave or trim if you are going to continue to do that for her. If she shaves, she must trim it first. I use to run, I had to had it shaved down there or it was too hot and sweaty. I kept up the shaving when I was forced to quit running(spine/neck injury).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

you lucky dog!!!!!!


don't take it for granted.
relish it and enjoy.

sounds like she might be up for exploring things sexually time to up your A game. do some research on diffeent things to do sexually an d enjoy enjoy enjoy.


----------



## finebyme72 (Jul 12, 2011)

gonefishin said:


> Just enjoy it.
> 
> Your wife sounds very healthy. She most likely has a good diet being a runner. I would not worry about anything.
> 
> What you could do and should do is tell her you enjoyed it. Tell her she would look very sexy if she trimmed down there.


Spot on!


----------



## Havesomethingtosay (Nov 1, 2011)

Your wife waited 20 years!!!!!!!!!:scratchhead: And how many bj's did you get over that time (and did she swallow)? How much mouthwash did she go through?

Should be happy she stuck by you without some work on your part south of the border......


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

First of all, here are the facts:

There are 3 categories to human body and bodily fluids, sterile, clean, and dirty. The last category, "dirty", refers to parts of the body that contain disease-producing microorganisms in both men and women such as the anus. If the genital area is contaminated from the anal area, the genitals are "dirty." But when freshly washed and free of infection, the genital areas of both men and women are clean. Many studies even suggest that the vagina is cleaner than the mouth, but regardless neither one (if healthy) contains disease-producing microorganisms. Oh, and by the way, the bodily fluid that is sterile is urine (when free of disease).

I have been performing oral sex on my wife (to her delight and mine...I love doing that for her!!) for most of our 39 years of marriage (it took her a few years to let me) and I have never gotten sick from it. I should also say that we are each others only sex partner. (We were married at 16 & 17)

So go for it, learn how to be the best for her!


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

I can't remember where I read it but oral sex helps the immune system... We do have bacteria/germs/ whatever down below and oral sex is like a vaccination against infections. The article stated that people who had oral sex were sick much less than the non-oral sex people. It could be that people who have sex, whether oral or intercourse were happier people. Happier people get sick much less than unhappy.

I think this may be true for people who are monogamous.

I'll look for the source.


----------



## confuzed1 (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow, thanks for the responses here. Sure I can look stuff up, but I would rather hear feedback from others. I married very young and we were quite prudish, for years she wore a bathrobe and we did it under the covers. 

Honestly when I married her I didn't care about sex, we just were great friends who shared passionate interests and wanted to live together. We bonded even further after having sex. This marriage was 100% based on deep friendship. We didn't do more than kiss and hold hands when we dated.

I never spent a night alone with her until our wedding night. Recently I was having thoughts though about our relationship, since everything was so routine and boring. Men today are fortunate (maybe the grass is greener though) to try different women and experiment sexually. I know men at work who are my age and just getting married, they are probably so experienced from all the women they had. Not only in a sexual sense, but going thru breakups, relationships etc. and having the maturity at that point to really know what a woman wants. I knew this girl since '82(6th grade) and its almost like we are married that long. I never experienced anyone else. 

I talked to her about shaving down there and she is interested. She may get it waxed. I kinda do like some hair though, that is up for discussion.

Now, I have this crazy desire to lick her ass. She let me put my finger in and I was extremely turned on. She made me wash 3 times after that with anti bacterial soap and alcohol before touching her lol.

I know she is very clean, showers twice a day, etc. I know you can get sick from that but I think I'll just do it and see what she thinks. 

I hope this novelty don't wear off, because it is doing wonders for our marriage. Last night we waiting on line at Sears and we started kissing each other and everyone was looking at us. We also hold hands in public. people probably think we are dating because its unusual to feel that way after 30 years together ...


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

confuzed1 said:


> Wow, thanks for the responses here. Sure I can look stuff up, but I would rather hear feedback from others. I married very young and we were quite prudish, for years she wore a bathrobe and we did it under the covers.
> 
> Honestly when I married her I didn't care about sex, we just were great friends who shared passionate interests and wanted to live together. We bonded even further after having sex. This marriage was 100% based on deep friendship. We didn't do more than kiss and hold hands when we dated.
> 
> ...


sounds like the perfect marriage to me. great work keep it up. no pun intended!


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

One more thing to consider.

Experience doesn't make good, long term sex. Open communication does. Good sex isn't found, it's grown.

If the two of you can openly discuss wants, needs and desires then that is most of the battle. Sounds like you have a good base, now ramp it up.


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Not much better in the world than making a woman squirm with your tongue! And the a$$ licking is super hot too, enjoy it!!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

confuzed1 said:


> Now, I have this crazy desire to lick her ass. She let me put my finger in and I was extremely turned on.





> frustr8dhubby
> Re: Eating out a woman and also sex drive...
> And the a$$ licking is super hot too, enjoy it!!


:iagree:

with this it is definitely an activity best done directly after a shower and i agree, it is very hot.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Listerine? Laugh.

Your fine. Enjoy it. Drop your worries. No, your not going to get sick.  Sounds like you enjoyed it too, as did she.

The Swami sees a bright and entertaining future for the both of you. Embrace it (as it were).

===

Drastic changes in sex drive either way can indicate an affair too. Just sayin'. No need to quickly jump to any conclusions.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

If doing that is what kills me, engrave it on my tombstone that I went into the next world willingly and happy.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Mistys dad

passed suddenly after a long tounge lashing.he is survived but his wife who can't quit smiling.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> Mistys dad
> 
> passed suddenly after a long tounge lashing.he is survived but his wife who can't quit smiling.


:rofl:


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> Mistys dad
> 
> passed suddenly after a long tounge lashing.he is survived but his wife who can't quit smiling.


Nice, very nice.....:biggrinangelA::angel3:


----------



## Boiled_Frog (Jan 5, 2012)

michzz said:


> That is an ignorant statement.
> 
> I'm not making a moral judgment or a prudish statement. Look it up, it's a medical fact.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



michazz, you are only have correct about it being a fact. Read the rest of the article. Men are getting throat cancer from HPV by performing oral sex on infected women. And it's not shock that HPV is linked to Cevical cancer in women. Oral sex is not the root cause, the HPV that passes is. To be fair you could catch strep, or any other disease through sexual contact. 

That said Sock you are a lucky man to still have the passion and the partner that wants new things. I really enjoy giving oral sex, but my wife want's nothing to do with it. Guess that's why I joined the board.


----------



## effess (Nov 20, 2009)

confuzed1 said:


> Here is an embarrassing one...
> My wife got me really involved in a spontaneous sexual encounter and I ended up really eating her out/licking down there. I never tried it before, was married to her 20 years. My wife is 40, in very good athletic, shape and I love her body, but she had 5 kids. She kind of demanded I do it and I complied. She smelled very good but she is hairy down there ... Then she said I'm in perfect health and never been with anyone besides you - I'm probably cleaner than restaurant silverware
> 
> I honestly washed my mouth with a 1/2 bottle of Listerine afterwards, I didn't tell her that.
> ...


There's alot of men would die to be in your situation. In the nicest, kindest way possible I am telling you to shut up and enjoy it. The fact you've been married that long and can still enjoy a sexual relationship is something to be celebrated, not questioned.


----------



## monkeyface (Dec 2, 2011)

Mistys dad said:


> And find the little man in the canoe......sorry....


:rofl: THIS made me laugh!!

(but so true )

Sounds like you're doing a great job confuzed1!! Enjoy this new discovery and have fun with it!! :smthumbup:


----------



## Toxicgoober (Jan 6, 2012)

She's probably menopausal. It is normal for a woman's sex drive to increase during that time. It's like their version of males at 16. I know, why oh why can't we all peak at the same time right? But, as long as she doesn't have an STD or an active yeast infection (you would surely know by the smell), it is relatively safe. The vagina isn't sterile, but neither is your mouth. The problem begins when there is E. coli from her anus, or as I mentioned, active infections. Apart from that you're okay. If you don't like the taste, just keep rinsing with mouth wash after. Maybe even suggest she eat some strawberries a few hours before hand. Even Chinese food can help make it more palatable. Enjoy her increased drive while it lasts!


----------



## Toxicgoober (Jan 6, 2012)

effess said:


> There's alot of men would die to be in your situation. In the nicest, kindest way possible I am telling you to shut up and enjoy it. The fact you've been married that long and can still enjoy a sexual relationship is something to be celebrated, not questioned.


+1


----------



## Noel1987 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thats great buddy enjoy your days and knights hahaha


----------

